# Liste de lecture et iPod



## xxch (19 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour

Dans iTunes j'ai une liste de lecture cr&#233;&#233;e pour mettre les titres pour mon iPod.

Quand je fais la mise &#224; jour vers mon iPod, l'ordre des nouvelles chansons rajout&#233;es n'est pas respect&#233;... Pourquoi ? et comment &#233;viter de reclasser les titres dans iPod ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## xxch (19 Juillet 2006)

Personne n'a jamais rencontré ce problème ??


----------



## Souvaroff (20 Juillet 2006)

En fait lorsque tu creer une liste de lecture sur iTunes, tu les as dans l'ordre que tu voulais Pour respecter ce meme ordre sur l'iPod tu dois recrer une liste de lecture sur l'iPod et glisser la liste de lecteure de iTunes sur la liste de lecture de l'iPod
Et non pas glisser la Liste d'iTunes directement dans la biblio de l'iPod, sans cela effectivement il va te les classer

Ou alors tu choisi dans les preferences " Ne mettre a jour automatiquement que les listes selectionnées "

Ou si tu a la place dans l'iPod " Mis a jour automatique de tous les morceaux & listes de lectures "


----------

